

What does it feel like to be stupid? - DavidChouinard
http://www.quora.com/What-does-it-feel-like-to-be-stupid

======
smoyer
Wow ... that's an amazing answer! And it somehow validates my practice of
looking at everything as though I've never seen it before (try it - you'll
find it's fun).

